# TSA Agent Shot at LAX



## SarahZ (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/01/us/lax-gunfire/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Developing story.



> A gunman concealing an assault rifle walked up to a Los Angeles International Airport checkpoint and opened fire on a TSA agent Friday morning, but when the gunman passed the security point, he was shot and wounded by a police officer, a former ranking Los Angeles Police Department officer who was at the scene told CNN.
> The gunfire sent travelers into a stampede, passengers said.
> 
> A total of 10 shots were fired, and two people -- the gunman and the Transportation Security Administration agent -- were wounded and taken to local hospitals, an intelligence source told CNN. Their conditions weren't immediately available.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2013)

This highlights the fact that the TSA security checkpoints are one of the most vulnerable points in airports for potential terrorist attacks.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2013)

A very real danger that I'm amazed isn't discussed more often.

Of course the few times I bring it up, there are the predictable "OMG STOP GIVING THE TERRARISTS IDEAZ" posts, like it's some kind of novel concept.

Hope the TSA guy is OK.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2013)

RyanS said:


> A very real danger that I'm amazed isn't discussed more often.
> 
> Of course the few times I bring it up, there are the predictable "OMG STOP GIVING THE TERRARISTS IDEAZ" posts, like it's some kind of novel concept.
> 
> Hope the TSA guy is OK.


The TSA agent died.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh dear.  That's so sad.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2013)

Well crap.

That sucks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 1, 2013)

jis said:


> This highlights the fact that the TSA security checkpoints are one of the most vulnerable points in airports for potential terrorist attacks.


Indeed.

I'm not sure you can reasonably protect something as large and porous as LAX from a determined act of violence. In fact that would seem to have already been made rather clear back in July of 2002 with the El Al shootings. Here in the land of perpetual amnesia the lessons that should have been learned long ago are instead forgotten entirely.


----------



## leemell (Nov 1, 2013)

At last count one died (the TSA agent) and six were wounded (that includes the shooter).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 1, 2013)

When will We Ever Learn that Guns are Not the Answer??? :help: (and keeping "Maniacs" from getting Assualt Weapons! Only the Military and LE need them!  )


----------



## leemell (Nov 3, 2013)

It is not about "needs", it is about rights (see USSC Heller vs District of Columbia).


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 3, 2013)

We've had a brief word from both sides of the gun issue. That is it for this topic. Further general posts about guns will be deleted.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 8, 2013)

Look, secutiry is so strict now that it's almost impossible for a terrorist to blow up a plane in mid-air, but it's really easy to walk into the airport, shoot the TSA agents, shoot the police officers, then charge in and deotonate suicide-bombs in the gate area.

Who knows when a terrorist will try to bomb Amtrak?


----------

